# Spotted python or Childrens python?



## siucfi (May 25, 2004)

I was curious to know exactally what the difference is between the spotted python, and the childrens python?  I just got a spotted python, and was curious to know, if it really is a childrens python.  i cant post a picture,  but if someone could post one of each i would greatly appreciate it.  Mine is currently aprox six inches.


----------



## Phillip (May 25, 2004)

Spotteds get a tad larger. Other than that they are very similar species in care and even looks. The pattern is slightly different though. I don't have pics of spotted on me but you should easily be able to find both with google or by checking Kingsnake.com.

Phil


----------



## FryLock (May 26, 2004)

An A.maculosa female i had is the only snake iv ever seen try to eat its own tail as a young'en she saw her own tail moving as she was "killing" a p/k pink grabed it and would not let go i had to run the dope under a cool tap to make her let go of her self   there both great boids if your planing on getting one tho very under rated IMO.


----------



## da_illest (May 26, 2004)

i don't remember where but i read actual children's python's are harder to find and people usually call spotted python's children's either by mistake or to sell... i came across it while doing a google search on caresheets and general info on childrens pythons...

also, to the guy that had his snake eat it's tale, a couple that i know had their kingsnake do that exact same thing and they had to soak it to make it let go.. i wonder if it would have actually continued eating itself? lol.. those king's have an extremely good feeding response and many can be quite the biter's, let me tell you! lol...


----------



## FryLock (May 26, 2004)

Im pretty sure she would have pasted out before she got her tail down her neck as she was putting the squeeze on her self too   too funny tho.


----------



## siucfi (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys I will look it up on google and see what I can come up with.  Pics would still be appreciated if you have them.


----------



## Phillip (May 26, 2004)

As I said a google search will do wonders.    This guy has links to pics of both. While the spotted used to be and may still be easier to find in Canada both are easily obtainable here in the states.

http://www.ritchiereptiles.com/Pythons.html

Phil


----------



## siucfi (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link,  to me it appears that I have gotten a spotted python not a childrens.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## siucfi (Jun 5, 2004)

I finally got myself a digital camera so here is a picture of my "spotted python" or so it was labeled.  I would greatlly appreciate it if anyone could help me posativily identify it as spotted or childrens, thanks.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## JPost (Jun 5, 2004)

It looks almost identical to this childrens...

http://www.vpi.com/5VPIBreeders/ChildrensPython/childreniOn Penny300dpi50.jpg


----------



## siucfi (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree it sure does, the reseaerch I've done has been very open ended.  Half the pictures I see labled spotted python look just like that as well so thats why I am so inconclusive.  Thanks for your help its much appreciated.


----------



## FryLock (Jun 6, 2004)

Time will tell but id say A.mac most of the childs have there spots and ground colour much closer.


----------



## siucfi (Jun 6, 2004)

Good deal I was kind of hoping that it would be, I just posted pics of the rest of my snakes for anyone that wants to check it out.  The thread is named MY SNAKES.


----------



## Bigboy (Oct 3, 2005)

I've read that _Liasis children_i (childrens python) and _A. maculosa _ are just different geographic morphs of the same species, and this was in a book that was entirely about "childrens pythons"  However I've had my childrens python cohabiting with my spotted pair and have never witnessed courting between the two so all I can tell you is as young they're similar but as adults spotted's are at least twice as large.


----------

